# New Cumberland question?



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

I am thinking of trying NC this weekend. It will be my first trip to the Ohio river ever and I was wondering if I could get some advice?

What do you throw for saugers/walleyes? Twister tails, x-raps, etc.??

And anything else you think may be useful! 

Thank you in advance!

Brian


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

*the river is high right now around 18 feet.
white caps on it today.]*


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Recemoose....what is the normal level for the river and how long does it take to come down?

he rain today may make it bad this weekend?!?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Birddog37 said:


> Thanks Recemoose....what is the normal level for the river and how long does it take to come down?
> Will The rain today may make it bad this weekend?!?


MY $.02!! I just looked up where you live!
You gotta think about 'talking' to the guys down Greenup! 
OR better yet, go to the Wills & Ellis dams, Zanesville or a tad lower!

Right now,,, NC is a 'fickled' place,,, it just ain't right!!????  
It's been over a month since I've seen or HEARD of a limit coming off the river around Wellsville/ Toronto! AND that day was special! There was +- 12 of OGF's FINEST Casters, Pluggers, draggers & drowners,,, all lined up on the Ohio side! It was a beautiful sight! LMAO!
We caught 3 or 4 limits in 2 hours, it shut off at 12noon and it hasn't been good since!
Now, if you have a halo over your head,,, like some of those guys from Greenup, by all means, COME ON OVER! Show us the way please!

Here's the river el. report for NC & Pike. Over 18' SHOULD be good for the Ohio side bank.
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2&view=1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1
Pike, http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=whlw2&view=1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Wonder who some of those OGF finest would be...got any inside info there Jerry...I mean Doboy? Just curious, ya know!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

ha the mudpuppy bunch!Ya limits all around!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, that reply *surely* has my name in it!!


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

[email protected] bunch........classic!!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Rivarat said:


> [email protected] bunch........classic!!!!
> 
> 
> LOL! Ya Ditto CLASSIC!
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

What do you guys prefer to fish with? Twister tails or crank baits and stick baits?

I would be interested in trying Greenup but that is a good 3 hours from me Doboy. I would almost have to make that a couple day trip.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Birddog37 said:


> Thanks Recemoose....what is the normal level for the river and how long does it take to come down?
> The rain today may make it bad this weekend?!?What do you guys prefer to fish with? Twister tails or crank baits and stick baits?
> I would be interested in trying Greenup but that is a good 3 hours from me Doboy. I would almost have to make that a couple day trip."
> 
> ...


----------



## TheHoza (Jan 19, 2012)

Try pike island on the Ohio side. That's where I would go. Easy to fish and a fishing is good at times. Use drop shot or single or double jig. Berkly gulp or live bait. No cranks.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TheHoza (Jan 19, 2012)

This is a NC walleye caught in early spring.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

